# Angriff der Neruber (Spinnen)



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. August 2009)

Guten Morgen Buffies!

Ich habe ein ernstes Problem und benötige eure Hilfe (oder die des Argentumkreuzzuges).

Die Neruber (Spinnen) überfallen in regelmäßigen Abständen mein Heim und plündern was
das Zeug hält (Sie krabbeln herum und sind eklig).

Egal wie heldenhaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich sie mit meinem Streitkolben (Fliegenklatsche) vernichte, sie 
scheinen von den Toten wiederaufzuerstehen! Es werden scheinbar immer mehr. Eine Brut-
Kammer habe ich nicht gefunden. Und auch scheint es keine Lücke in meiner Verteidigung
zu geben. Hier ein Einblick:

-Die Fenster sind mit Fliegengittern meines Vormieters gesichert. 
-Der Schlitz unter der Haustür ist zu klein für diese riesigen Monster.

Ich werde mir demnächst eine Kamera zulegen und euch mit Bildmaterial füttern.

Hoffe es werden echte wie auch gespielte Ratschläge kommen.

MfG, S"c"hadoweye


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

gift (ka was es da für spinnen gibt ich lauf eh immer weg wenn welche auftauchen)


----------



## ROCKnLOL (26. August 2009)

habe genau das gleiche problem. endecke in meiner wohnung immer wieder so ne dicke fette schwarze hausspinne.
wenn ich meine möbel verrücken würde, würde ich bestimmt tot umfallen wenn ich seh wieviel sich da noch verstecken.
ich hab sogar so ne phobie vor den viechern das ich mich nich mal traue sie tot zu kloppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich weiß auch nich wo die alle herkommen sollen hab im sommer immer alle türen und fenster geschlossen nur wegen den spinnen aber irgentwo kommen sie ja her. löcher in den wänden hab ich eigentlich auch keine.
letztens hat unsere katze eine gefangen und gefressen...was ja eigentlich ganz gut is.........nur das ich danach n paar tage die katze nich angefasst hab...(die spinne könnte ja wieder raus kommen ) XD
ja ich weiß , ich bin ein schisser wenns um das thema spinnen geht


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Hatte ich auch mal, ist echt übel! Mesonderswenn man Angst vor Spinnen hat (ich ja zum glück nicht). Stellt euch ml vor, ich wacht auf und ein riesiges, haariges Etwas krabelt auf eurer Decke.. Ich bin sie so losgeworden ( braucht recht vie Mut) : Warten, bis die Spinne im Netz oder sonstwo sitzt, wo sie nicht so schnell wegkommt(JA, auch Bettdecke) Und sprüt mit der gemeinsten Keule der Chimie drauf: Haarspray! Wirkt wunder! Ist allerdings etwas schwierig ,wenn man sich nicht nah genug an die Spinne rantraut, oder man vor Zittern nicht richtig ziehlt.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. August 2009)

Seht's doch mal positiv. Die Spinnen fangen mit ihren Netzten Massenweise Mücken. Ich würde sie deshalb schon fast zu den "Nutztieren" zählen.
Nichts destotrotz mag ich die Viecher auch nicht. Nicht das einige denken bei mir sieht's aus wie bei der Addams Family. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich habe ein ernstes Problem und benötige eure Hilfe (oder die des Argentumkreuzzuges).
> 
> Die Neruber (Spinnen) überfallen in regelmäßigen Abständen mein Heim und plündern was
> das Zeug hält (Sie krabbeln herum und sind eklig).



Warum suchst du dir nicht 4 Freunde zusammen (einen der Tankt, einen der desinfiziert und noch zwei die Schaden machen) und ihr geht mal auf Hero durch deine Bude?

Vielleicht lootet ihr ja unterwegs noch was interessantes!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. August 2009)

Alternativ könntest du sie auch in einem Streitgespräch davon überzeugen, eure Hütte zu verlassen. Spinnen sind guten Argumenten für gewöhnlich immer aufgeschlossen. 

Möglich wäre es natürlich auch, die Achtbeiner als Mückenfänger einzustellen. Kost und Logis gehen dabei auf deine Kosten. Aber für "Sssssssss"-freie Nächte (<-- Geräuch von Mücke am Ohr) wäre ein Mitbewohner doch echt zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Aitaro (26. August 2009)

um welche spinnen handelt es sich denn?

die gemeine hausspinne? 
die katholischen? 
die kleinen springer?
weberknechte?

was für eine wohnung hast du?

erdgeschoss? dachgeschoss? kellerwohnung?

die meisten spinnen dringen durch offene fenster oder türe ein.. und ja, auch der türschlitz ist meistens nicht zu klein.. vor allem da sie vielleicht reinkamen als sie noch kleiner waren.. gibt es in deiner wohnung viele fliegen? wald oder wasser in der nähe?

schau auch mal hinter die fußbodenleisten an der wand.. bei älteren häusern kann es auch passieren das die dadurch kommen können.. (kabelkanäle, bohrungen durch die wand/ in keller) 

die fliegengitter alle nochmal überprüfen ob die ecken zu 100% dicht sind (mit ner pinzette leicht dagegen drücken/ziehen)

für türen gibt es so zugluftstopper für türen die unter die tür geschoben werden.. einfach mal testen ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Möglich wäre es natürlich auch, die Achtbeiner als Mückenfänger einzustellen. Kost und Logis gehen dabei auf deine Kosten. Aber für "Sssssssss"-freie Nächte (<-- Geräuch von Mücke am Ohr) wäre ein Mitbewohner doch echt zu verschmerzen.



/sign

Ich hab momentan 2 "Untermieter" sie sind nicht zu groß und sie sind fleissig! Und solange meine bessere Hälfte sie nicht entdeckt, haben sie vor mir nichts zu befürchten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

hmmm dann kannst du deinen mitstreitern knuspriges spinnenbein zubereiten wenn ihr mit der hero fertig seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (26. August 2009)

Hmmmm Spinnen.. eklige Viecher, aber ich hab bisher jede totgekloppt, egal wie groß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten eignet sich ein Hausschlappen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder sowas in der Richtung. ^^
Nur die Flecken an den Wänden hinterher sind eventuell echt nervig.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

Beim Bund hatten sich mal amerikanische Kakerlaken in unserem Kellersystem eingenistet!

Wir sind ihnen dann mit Flammenwerfern (Spraydose & Feuerzeug) zuleibe gerückt! ok.. für ne Wohnung nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HarveyKilm (26. August 2009)

Hol dir doch einen Levenl 80* ins Haus. Der wird schon wissen wo die Brut herkommt und wie man richtig mit ihnen umgeht!

*Damit meine ich natürlich einen Schädlingsbekämpfungsexperten, wenn es so schlimm wie geschildert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2009)

Ich habe einen Handel mit ein paar Neruber abgeschlossen.
Ich biete ihnen:
- Klimatisierte Räume
- Vollpension
- Umwetterfreie Zone

und sie bieten mir:
- Mückenfreie Räume. Oder zumindest reduzierte Mückenbevölkerung
- Fangnetze
- Halloween Look, für ev. Zimmerumgestaltung in ein "Adams-Family Haus" versprechen sie mir, ein paar Freunde mitzunehmen.

Wir arbeiten Hand in Hand und jeder hat seine Vorteile^^

Wenn aber einer die AGB's verletzt, (z.B. den bereich vor dem Fenster verlassen und zum Bett umziehen) wird "gelöscht".


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Mein Rat an Dich: Schliesse einen beidseitigen Vertrag mit den Nerubern ab! Das sind äusserst friedliebende Tierchen, dafür halten sie Dir so ziemlich alles, was fliegen kann und kleiner ist als ein PingPongBall vom Leib! Ich freu mich immer, wenn ich nen Neruber als Gast begrüssen darf und singe Lobgesänge über ihre glorreichen Taten im Kampf gegen die Horden der Flugviecher!


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> freu mich immer, wenn ich nen Neruber als Gast begrüssen darf und singe Lobgesänge über ihre glorreichen Taten im Kampf gegen die Horde der Flugviecher!



Ja, und am besten sagst Du immer beim Aufstehen und anderen Gelegenheiten:
"FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ja, und am besten sagst Du immer beim aufstehen und anderen Gelegenheiten:
> "FÜR DIE ALLIANZ!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, nachdem ich mit WoW aufgehört hab, hab ich zur Venture Co. gewechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ne, nachdem ich mit WoW aufgehört hab, hab ich zur Venture Co. gewechselt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm, das hört sich aber nicht so atmosphärisch gut an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (26. August 2009)

Ich hab da so Sprühdosen wo 3 rote X drauf sind. Ab und an wird damit halt mal durchs Haus gegangen, vor der Arbeit rasch das Haus eingenebelt und dann früher Feierabend machen um ordentlich zu lüften.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Beim Bund hatten sich mal amerikanische Kakerlaken in unserem Kellersystem eingenistet!
> 
> Wir sind ihnen dann mit Flammenwerfern (Spraydose & Feuerzeug) zuleibe gerückt! ok.. für ne Wohnung nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert!
> 
> ...


die C schläuche der feuerwehr dürften die flecken dann entfernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Buffies!
> 
> Ich habe ein ernstes Problem und benötige eure Hilfe (oder die des Argentumkreuzzuges).
> 
> ...



Zwischenfazit:

Tja.. wie soll ich sagen? Vielleicht solltest du es ja mal in einem Forum des Argentumkreuzzuges probieren denn anscheinend findest du hier überwiegend nur Nerubersymphatisanten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

ich wohne in berlin in ner wohnung und im 1.stock weit weg von der natur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachem urlaub komm ich wieder und meine wohnung ist voll mit Spinnen,vorallem hab ich 3 dieser schwarzen spinnen gefunden.
Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn 3 spinnen oder os i-wo hier sind hauptsache ich sehe sie incht aber gleich soviele ?
Bin mit meinem Heligen Hammer des lichts und 4 weitere freunde,einen hexer bewaffnet mit deo und feuerzeug,einen magier mit haarspray,einen priester der uns geheilt hatte und einen jäger zum aufspühren der viecher und haben die wohnung gesäubert.Gab auch epische beute^^

Es war die epische Elektrofliegenklatsche





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sehr gutes Item.Bei benutzung brauch ich nur nach Lebewesenschlagen und die bekommen einen stromschlag.Bei größeren lebewesen  tuts nur weh aber die kleinen sterben und verbrennen vor sich hin,ausser Kakerlaken oder richtig fette fliegen da muss man öfters bzw länger drauf drücken.
Wenn man 2 davon hat kann man die dazwischen einfangen und drücken!

Das ding ist natürlich Legendary


----------



## ROCKnLOL (26. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Alternativ könntest du sie auch in einem Streitgespräch davon überzeugen, eure Hütte zu verlassen. Spinnen sind guten Argumenten für gewöhnlich immer aufgeschlossen.
> 
> Möglich wäre es natürlich auch, die Achtbeiner als Mückenfänger einzustellen. Kost und Logis gehen dabei auf deine Kosten. Aber für "Sssssssss"-freie Nächte (<-- Geräuch von Mücke am Ohr) wäre ein Mitbewohner doch echt zu verschmerzen.




NEIN!!!!!
lieber habe ich 29456 mücken,fliegen,wespen...meinetwegen auch enten oder was weiß ich  bei mir im schlafzimmer als nur eine von diesen achtbeinigen teufeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> NEIN!!!!!
> lieber habe ich 29456 mücken,fliegen,wespen...meinetwegen auch enten oder was weiß ich  bei mir im schlafzimmer als nur eine von diesen achtbeinien teufel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaub ja es stört nachts schon wenns dann plötzlich aus der küche kommt "QUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK!" naja..


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> NEIN!!!!!
> lieber habe ich 29456 mücken,fliegen,wespen...meinetwegen auch enten oder was weiß ich  bei mir im schlafzimmer als nur eine von diesen achtbeinien teufel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo du grad von wespen sprichst,eine ist mir ebend ins haus geflogen und hat mich verfolgt und ist zwischen meinen beinen geflogen dauernd,dürft euch vorstellen wie ich gesprungen bin ^^

Ich hab wirklich vor wenigen dingen angst aber wespen sind mal das schlimmste,hab sogar schon bungejumping gemacht aber das macht mir sowas von angst ich renn dan einfach weg und schrei rum ^^
Und jetz im urlaub hab ich viele hornissen gesehen.......wuahhhh


----------



## Windelwilli (26. August 2009)

Pferdebremsen sind auch ein ekliges Viehzeugs. Sind aufdringlich wie sonstwas, man muß mit epischer Wucht draufhauen bis sie endlich Tot sind und wenn sie doch stechen, tut das höllisch weh.
Meine Reighenfolge in Sachen Aua und Aggressivität:

Wespen>Bremsen>Mücken


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2009)

Ich führe eine glorreiche Koexistenz mit mehreren "Nerubern" bei mir zuhause. In 3 von 4 Ecken des Zimmers ist wenigstens oben ein Netz ;D...
Mückenprobleme Fehlanzeige

Wenn die Viecher aber über meinen Schreibtisch oder mein Bett krabbeln sterben sie einen schnellen, schmerzlosen Tod.

Vor Wespen habe ich absolut keine Angst, Bremsen sind grässlich, gegen Mücken bin ich glaub ich leicht allergisch und ich hasse sie auch, also leben sie auch nie lange.

Ultimative Hassviecher sind Zecken...haben mir schonmal die eine Krankheit übertragen, 3 Wochen Antibiotika ftw...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

vor 3 jahren am ersten schultag nach den sommerferien bin ich aufgewacht und wollte grade zu meinem schreibtisch tasche holen und runter zum buß und WAS SEH ICH DA ?! eine verdammt große behaarte spinne die oben in der ecke meines zimmers saß und mich diabolisch anläschelte O_o ^^ naja bin dann zur schule...nachdem ich zurück kamm rstma gekuckt ob das ding noch da is aber es war nicht mehr da undauch sonst nirgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mhh hatte dann 1 monat lang angst das da in meinem zimmer ne riesige spinne sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das vieh war wohl nichmehr da...oder nicht?! *umguck*


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh hatte dann 1 monat lang angst das da in meinem zimmer ne riesige spinne sitzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Frage: Schläfst du mit offenem Mund?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

ihr könnt so ekelhaft sein -.-


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Kann man eigentlich Spinnen essen? Heuschrecken sind ja recht lecker, aber die sind ja auch nicht so haarig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Frage: Schläfst du mit offenem Mund?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

jap kann man am besten paniert würd ich aber NIE machen


edit: *WOHOOOOOOO 7K POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu fällt mir ein Zitat ein! oO

"I LIKE MY COFFEE BLACK JUST LIKE MY METAL"

Boar Leute! Warum geben sich hier eigentlich immer alle so hart und wenn man mal ein Späßchen macht, dann ist man auf das empfindliche "Seelchen" getreten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

wir metaler sind alle im herzen weich und tun nur so als wären wir hart eigendlich wollen wir nur in den arm genommen werden *sniff*


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

ich hör eigentlich kein black metal O_o ich fand das bild nur sau lustig und das ich hasse dich war eigentlich lustig gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja @ den über genauso isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hör eigentlich kein black metal O_o ich fand das bild nur sau lustig und das ich hasse dich war eigentlich lustig gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ok.... dafür war meine Frage ernst! *duck*


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

öhm meins war auch lustig gemeint *hust*


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> öhm meins war auch lustig gemeint *hust*



oh... verdammt hab mich verraten =/ nimmt mich wer in den arm?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. August 2009)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Also es ist die schwarze Spinne (Gemeine Hausspinne).

Ich wohne am schönen Kochertal. Das bedeutet:

Berg. Wald. Fluss. Weinberg. Wiese. Alles in der Nachbarschaft.
Ein verdammt großer Garten, mit Teich und was weiß ich nicht
alles. Fliesenboden. Fußbodenheizung. 

BtW: Laut Studie isst man in seinem Leben ca. 80 Spinnen und
10 Fliegen. Im Schlaf, versteht sich. Deswegen will ich sie auch
loswerden. Dank Fliegennetz sind sie mir keine Hilfe.

BtW²: In der Realschule hat sich eines Morgens etwas unvergessliches
ereignet: Eine Blondine (ganz, ganz blödes Stück!) kam in das Klassen-
zimmer gehüpft und rief ihrer Freundin zu: 
"Mir*am! Ich hab eine Fliege verschluckt!!!!!"

Ich werde es nie vergessen...

Ich habe mich auch in der Firma umgehört. Echte Experten da. 
(Einer hat nen 3 Meter langen grünen Leguan.) Mit einem Leguan 
oder anderer Eidechsensorte wäre mein Problem gelöst. Oder 
Doppelseitiges Klebeband in die Badezimmertür kleben. 

Nun die Idee mit dem Raid wird nix. Ich bin Schattenpriester, da finde
ich ja keine Gruppe mehr seit dem Addon. Schade. Aber wozu gibt es
Alchemie? *Giftgas misch*

Nochmals Danke.

MfG, S"c"hadoweye


----------



## Minati (26. August 2009)

Wie wärs denn, wenn du die Dinger wegsaugst. Also mit nem Staubsauger? Oder schmeiß schwere Bücher auf die Dinger. Oder schnapp dir Haarspray und gib ihnen die volle Ladung, bis sie sich nicht mehr bewegen. Oder aber: (meine liebste Alternative) schreie um Hilfe oder ruf bei deinen Eltern an. So mach ich das immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte letztens in meinem frisch gestrichenem (Minzgrünem) Badezimmer so ne riesen Heuschrecke, die vom weiten wie ne eklige grüne Spinne aussah. Rief auch sofort bei meinen Eltern an (ja, ich bin ein Mädchen und ja, ich ekel mich vor den Dingern) und was machten die? Lachten mich auch und untersagten mir die Hilfe!! Unglaublich! 

Mein guter Freund - der Staubsauger - musste herhalten. Wisst ihr, wie widerlich es ist, wenn so ein Riesengedöns nur Millimeter von deiner Hand entfernt mit einem ekelerregenem "Plopp" eingesaugt wird? Das Dingens wehrt sich natürlich vorher noch, bevor es im langen Rohr in den Tot eingesogen wird. Abartige Teile! Nieder mit ihnen. Teert und federt sie!


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

*fackeln und mistgabeln verteil* töööötet sie!!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. August 2009)

Mal im ernst, es gibt kaum Tiere, die schönere Augen haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber widerlich sind Spinnen trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

tonk du kannst echt n arsch sein ich bin grad voll vom pc weggesprungen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tonk du kannst echt n arsch sein ich bin grad voll vom pc weggesprungen



Heul nich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (26. August 2009)

wie kommt ihr darauf, dass Spinnen sterben wenn sie eingesaugt werden? Wenn sie schnell genug aus dem Sauger rausklettern sodass sie nicht verhungern wüsste ich nicht warum sie sterben sollten.
Es gab da glaub ich mal so eine Untersuchung, und da meinten sie auch dass wegspülen im Badezimmer in der Badewanne nichts bringt weil sie wieder rauskommen können...

kA ob das wahr ist aber ich hab es mal so gehört.

Und wozu die Neruber dalassen?
Für die Fliegen/Mücken etc?
Die vereise ich immer mit Eisspray oder sprüh Haarspray. 
Ist viel lustiger wenn sie aus der Luft wie ein Stein runterfallen (Natürlich alles aus Notwehr...).


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> wie kommt ihr darauf, dass Spinnen sterben wenn sie eingesaugt werden? Wenn sie schnell genug aus dem Sauger rausklettern sodass sie nicht verhungern wüsste ich nicht warum sie sterben sollten.
> Es gab da glaub ich mal so eine Untersuchung, und da meinten sie auch dass wegspülen im Badezimmer in der Badewanne nichts bringt weil sie wieder rauskommen können...
> 
> kA ob das wahr ist aber ich hab es mal so gehört.



Sämtliche Zecken die mein Hund unerlaubt mit nach Hause geschleppt hat wurden durch das WC in das Abwasserrohrdungeon gespült! Von denen ist bis heute KEINE zurückgekehrt! Mit genügend Wasser sind sie garantiert weg! Ob sie bei Untermieter wieder rauskrabbeln könnten kann ich natürlich nicht sagen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, es gibt kaum Tiere, die schönere Augen haben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zum verlieben schön -.-


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. August 2009)

So habe auf DeviantArt mal nach einer Nachtelfe gesucht um dir zu beweisen,
dass es schönere Augen gibt, Tonk. Aber nach gefühlten 200 Seiten hab ich es
aufgegeben. Man, entweder Warcraft-Porno oder Schwarz-Weiß Bilder...

Wie ich die Seite Liebe! Zumindest findet man unter Hitler Dinge wie 
Teetassen mit seinem gesicht etc.

Ich schließ mich jetzt mal dem wütenden Mob an. *Mistgabel ergreif* TOOOT!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> So habe auf DeviantArt mal nach einer Nachtelfe gesucht um dir zu beweisen,
> dass es schönere Augen gibt, Tonk. Aber nach gefühlten 200 Seiten hab ich es
> aufgegeben. Man, entweder Warcraft-Porno oder Schwarz-Weiß Bilder...



Es gibt schönere Augen, keine Frage. Aber kein Tier hat schönere Augen als die Spinne. Lediglich die Stubenfliege kommt da ran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Es gibt schönere Augen, keine Frage. Aber kein Tier hat schönere Augen als die Spinne. Lediglich die Stubenfliege kommt da ran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


doch ders husky hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (26. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich Spinnen essen? Heuschrecken sind ja recht lecker, aber die sind ja auch nicht so haarig.




Ja kann man. Aber die bei uns heimischen Spinnen stehen bei niemandem auf dem Speiseplan, zumindest bei keinen Menschen.

Aber in den Amazonasgebieten gelten Vogelspinnen z.b. als Delikatessen. Gleiches gilt in Afrika und auch in Asien kriegt man gebratene Spinnen etc. auf Märkten und Imbissständen serviert.

Insekten machen in Afrika etwa 2/3 der Eiweiss und Proteinzufuhr der Menschen aus !!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hey ich bin auch ganz sensibler Metaller, nehmen wir uns doch gegenseitig in den Arm *tränen aus den augen wisch*



ich glaub dann wären wir keine metl0r mehr sondern emos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja wayne *khorhiil in den arm nehm*

achja und zu den spinnen TÖTET DIE MISTVIECHER!!11


----------



## Kronas (26. August 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> wie kommt ihr darauf, dass Spinnen sterben wenn sie eingesaugt werden? Wenn sie schnell genug aus dem Sauger rausklettern sodass sie nicht verhungern wüsste ich nicht warum sie sterben sollten.
> Es gab da glaub ich mal so eine Untersuchung, und da meinten sie auch dass wegspülen im Badezimmer in der Badewanne nichts bringt weil sie wieder rauskommen können...
> 
> kA ob das wahr ist aber ich hab es mal so gehört.


es war einmal...
eine spinne in der badewanne (eine von mindestens 20, die sitzen da immer rum oO)
tapfer hielt ich mit meiner schusswaffe (duschkopf) drauf und irgendwann konnte ich sie dazu bewegen, ins rohr zu verschwinden
anschließend ging ich aufs klo
stehe auf...
und da war sie wieder! ich sah sie grade noch wieder aus dem rohr krabbeln!
anschließend nochmal die sache mit dem duschkopf und ich saß da 20 minuten und wartete auf sie, aber sie war wohl weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (26. August 2009)

Vor allem, eine ausgewachsene Spinne kann auch mal 1 Monat ohne Nahrung auskommen. Sogar unsere gemeinen Haus und Winkelspinnen schaffen das.

Naja hat man einmal so eine Plage ist es sehr schwer sie los zu werden. Ich vermute mal sie kommen jetzt alle ins Haus, weil es ihnen draussen zu Warm ist, da die gemeine Hausspinne eigentlich dunkle, feuchte und kühle Orte bevorzugt. Und im Hochsommer findet man sowas draussen eher selten !


----------



## Kremlin (26. August 2009)

Roll das buffedmagazin zusammen und knüppel solange drauf, bis sich nichts mehr bewegt was mehr als 6 Beine hat.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. August 2009)

Was mcih jetzt mehr stört als die Neruber sind die nerds die nur Porn auf DeviantArt hochladen.

Kunst ist dehnbar (Eisregen!!!) aber das...

mal sehen was ich unter "Bloodelf" finde. Hab schon fast angst nachzusehen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Was mcih jetzt mehr stört als die Neruber sind die nerds die nur Porn auf DeviantArt hochladen.
> 
> Kunst ist dehnbar (Eisregen!!!) aber das...
> 
> mal sehen was ich unter "Bloodelf" finde. Hab schon fast angst nachzusehen...



tus nicht !!! NOOOOOIIIN!!! du hast es getan =/


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tus nicht !!! NOOOOOIIIN!!! du hast es getan =/



Ich habe es. AHHHHHHHHH!!!! MEINE AUGEN!!!

Da treiben es Blutelfen mit Draenei, Trollen und Tintenfischen...

Was ist nur aus der Seite geworden auf der ich gerne die Nacht lang
nach tollen bildern gesucht habe? Wo ich schon 100 mal Schlagworte
wie "Light" oder "Darkness" eingegeben habe? Wahh!

Naja, mein einziges Bild das ich da hochgeladen habe ist da noch ein
kleiner Trost... *schnief*


----------



## Kremlin (26. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich habe es. AHHHHHHHHH!!!! MEINE AUGEN!!!
> 
> Da treiben es Blutelfen mit *Draenei*, Trollen und *Tintenfischen*...



Du hast Draenei zweimal aufgezählt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Da treiben es Blutelfen mit Draenei, Trollen und Tintenfischen...



*in phötus(?) haltung leg und nach mami schrei*


----------



## The Paladin (26. August 2009)

Nun, wenn die gemeine Hausspinne dunkle feuchte Orte liebt. Dann weiß ich warum sie immer in mein Zimmer kommen. (Keller, was aber nicht heißen muss das ich PC-Suchti bin).

Nachdem ich ungefähr 5 dieser Teile gekillt habe, ist mein Zimmer Spinnenfrei.

Mein einziges Problem sind das immer wieder kleine Fliegende Vieher auftauchen.

Sie sind nicht Aggressiv. Aber fliegen die ganze Zeit auf meinen Fernseher zu, was mich von Filme gucken weghält. Ich denke es sind kleine Motten, die hinterlassen diesen Komischen Staub auf meiner Hand beim "Ableben".

Falls ihr Rat oder Namen dieser Vieher habt, bitte sagen. Thx im Voraus  ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

plx post link zu der seite Oo das glaub ich sonst nid


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. August 2009)

Welche Seite? DeviantArt?

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, ohne Registrierung sind solche
Bilder gesperrt. Der "Künstler" bestimmt "ab 18 Jahren". Dann
können nur Registrierte mit dem Alter die Bilder sehen. Ich habe
die nur eingeblendet wegen den "brutalen" Bildern die man auch
verstecken muss...

Ohhh genau ich hab mal ein bild da gesehen, dass einer aus 
Hühnerknochen ein Drachenskelett nachgebaut hätte. Das such
ich gleich mal raus^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

goil also das is mal kreativ XD


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2009)

verkleide dich als arthas und drohe anub damit das du seine brut für ewig zerstören wirst wenn er dein heim nicht sofot verlässt
oder machs wie ich.. erklär deiner katze was sie zu killen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Katze: Benötigt lvl 18
Kann folgende Mobs Töten:
Fliege/Spinne/Biene (Kann zu schäden führen)/Nachtfalter/Schmetterlinge/Maikäfer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@shadow bei da gibts seeehr wenig porn verglichen mit dem internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rule #34: There is porn of it. No exceptions. (this is the most well known rule)
und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rule #63: There is always a female version of a male character. No exceptions.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja kann man. Aber die bei uns heimischen Spinnen stehen bei niemandem auf dem Speiseplan, zumindest bei keinen Menschen.
> 
> Aber in den Amazonasgebieten gelten Vogelspinnen z.b. als Delikatessen. Gleiches gilt in Afrika und auch in Asien kriegt man gebratene Spinnen etc. auf Märkten und Imbissständen serviert.
> 
> Insekten machen in Afrika etwa 2/3 der Eiweiss und Proteinzufuhr der Menschen aus !!!


Cool, dann weiss ich, wonach ich nächsten Monat in Asien Ausschau halten werd. Sollte ich irgendwo gebratene Spinnen vorfinden, werd ich für Euch ein Foto machen, die probieren und nachher hier nen Erfahrungsbericht übers Spinnen essen reinstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





The schrieb:


> Nun, wenn die gemeine Hausspinne dunkle feuchte Orte liebt. Dann weiß ich warum sie immer in mein Zimmer kommen. (Keller, was aber nicht heißen muss das ich PC-Suchti bin).


Ach, Kellerkind zu sein bedeutet nicht gleich noch PC-Suchthaufen zu sein. Kellerkinder können zB auch die Leutchens sein, die sich in ihrem Keller vor der grossen bösen Welt verstecken, weil jeden Moment ne Atombombe explodieren könnte. Aluhelm hilft ausserdem gleichzeitig gegen die Gedankenkontrolle der Regierung und zusätzlich gegen Handystrahlung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2009)

zudem verstärkt de aluhellm den eigenen handyempfang wodurch man sogar mit der außenwelt in kontakt bleibenk ann.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ach, Kellerkind zu sein bedeutet nicht gleich noch PC-Suchthaufen zu sein. Kellerkinder können zB auch die Leutchens sein, die sich in ihrem Keller vor der grossen bösen Welt verstecken, weil jeden Moment ne Atombombe explodieren könnte. Aluhelm hilft ausserdem gleichzeitig gegen die Gedankenkontrolle der Regierung und zusätzlich gegen Handystrahlung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oder vor ner möglichen bevorstehenden zombieinvasion


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. August 2009)

Im Keller kann man auch gut Musik hören da es keine anderen Geräuschquellen gibt.
Oder Puzzeln. Oder Gedichte schreiben...

Also nach eine Fachmännischen Inspektion meines Bades ist klar, woher die Neruber
kommen: Die Dusche. nun muss ich mir einen Deckel oder Stöpsel besorgen...

Ach ja, hier darf weiter über Pornoseiten (lol??) und Spinnen/Insekten gerätselt werden.

BTW: Dieses rule 43/63 werde ich mir NICHT ansehen. Das verkrafte ich nicht. bin auch
nur ein sentimentaler Black/Dark Metaler.  *Teddy an sich drück*


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> BTW: Dieses rule 43/63 werde ich mir NICHT ansehen. Das verkrafte ich nicht. bin auch
> nur ein sentimentaler Black/Dark Metaler.  *Teddy an sich drück*



regel 34... tomaten und gurken...stellts euch nicht vor =/ ich habs gesehen... oder teddy+ weibliches wesen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Also nach eine Fachmännischen Inspektion meines Bades ist klar, woher die Neruber
> kommen: Die Dusche. nun muss ich mir einen Deckel oder Stöpsel besorgen...


Alternativvorschlag: Katze kaufen, die mögen Spinnen zum fressen gern. Oder aber Dynamit bis zum abwinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wirst Du danach vermutlich die Dusche nicht mehr benutzen können.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> regel 34... tomaten und gurken...stellts euch nicht vor =/ ich habs gesehen... oder teddy+ weibliches wesen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich will sehen!
Worum gehts?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich will sehen!
> Worum gehts?



glaub mir mein freund du willst es nicht sehen... regel 34 hat meine kindheit zerstört =/

ich glaub wenn ich hier paar regel 34 bilder posten würde würd ich nen lebenslangen ban bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> glaub mir mein freund du willst es nicht sehen... regel 34 hat meine kindheit zerstört =/
> 
> ich glaub wenn ich hier paar regel 34 bilder posten würde würd ich nen lebenslangen ban bekommen
> 
> ...


Google-->search regel 34?
Ist das richtig?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

geh auf google bilder und dann rule 34 das müßte reichen ^^ und stell lieber noch safe search aus wenn du paar "nette" bilder willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

Boah ne oder?!
Wieso warnt mich den keiner!Arschgesichter -.-

Meine kindheit ist zerstört,wie kann ich jetzt meinen Kindheitshelden wieder ins gesicht gucken(oder ihre abenteuer verfolgen?)


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> glaub mir mein freund du willst es nicht sehen... regel 34 hat meine kindheit zerstört =/
> 
> ich glaub wenn ich hier paar regel 34 bilder posten würde würd ich nen lebenslangen ban bekommen
> 
> ...



^


Vanth schrieb:


> Boah ne oder?!
> Wieso warnt mich den keiner!Arschgesichter -.-



ich habs versucht =/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2009)

Hm, Regel 34 hinterlässt keinen Eindruck auf mich, meine Kindheitshelden waren:

Doktor Baltazar und Tom & Jerry. 

Trotzdem bin ich von den Bildern etwas "Angeekelt", aber es gibt schlimmeres

Ach ja, und heute sind wieder Spinnen aufgetaucht. Eine Hausspinne (Muss sterben) und ein Weberknecht (Darf Leben)

Und ich trage keinen Komischen Aluhelm, jeder weiß doch das Blei die Strahlung besser abwehrt  ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Hm, Regel 34 hinterlässt keinen Eindruck auf mich, meine Kindheitshelden waren:
> 
> Doktor Baltazar und Tom & Jerry.
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich von den Bildern etwas "Angeekelt", aber es gibt schlimmeres



dann hast du eher die "lustigen" rule 34 bilder gesehn...es gibt auch andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja genug off topic^^ hier gings ja eigentlich um ein spinnen problem =P


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2009)

Ich habe 50 seiten der google bilder Rule 34 angeschaut. Bis jetzt war ich nur von Doctor House Schockiert (Seite 12 nicht anschauen für House Fans)


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

safe search deaktiviert?


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2009)

Wie? wo kann ich Save search abdrehen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

geh ma auf google bilder und gib ma rule 34 ein so dann kommen die bilder dann guckste unter der such leiste da müßte was von safe search stehen da klickste drauf und stellst es auf


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2009)

Habs getan, es ist perverser geworden, aber nicht schlimmer. Ich denke ich bin immun gegen Rule 34


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2009)

Immer noch nicht schockiert. Ich frage mich nur was das hier in "Rule 34" verloren hat?

Ich kann das bild nicht posten, schade


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Habs getan, es ist perverser geworden, aber nicht schlimmer. Ich denke ich bin immun gegen Rule 34



mhh dann bist du gut ich war ungefähr so drauf (zu khorhiil zeig)als ich auf /b/ das erste mal rule 34 sah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Khorhiil schrieb:


> *sich in die ecke verkauer und auf fingernägel beiss*
> 
> Das ist nicht wahr,.... DAS IST NICHT WAHR!!!! LASST MICH IN RUHE!!! LASST MICH!!! NEIIIIIN!!!!


----------



## Kronas (27. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh dann bist du gut ich war ungefähr so drauf (zu khorhiil zeig)als ich auf /b/ das erste mal rule 34 sah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


weder /b/ noch rule 34 hat mich je schockiert


btw, es ist mal wieder eine badewannenspinne aufgetaucht
langsam glaube ich, es ist immer die gleiche...


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2009)

Gegen eine immer wieder auftauchende Badewannenspinne hilft nur GANZ HEIßES WASSER aus dem Duschhahn (Oder wie das Teil heißt).


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

Duschkopf heißt das Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute ist meiner Schwester ne große,dicke und schwarze Spinne auf dem Kopf gefallensie hat ufgeschrien und rief laut IHHH Spinne ich wollt schon mti meinen Epic schlägern ankommen aber hab die dan gesehen und abgenommen die war anders als die anderen Spinnen^^


----------



## The Paladin (27. August 2009)

Wie anders?


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> weder /b/ noch rule 34 hat mich je schockiert
> 
> 
> btw, es ist mal wieder eine badewannenspinne aufgetaucht
> langsam glaube ich, es ist immer die gleiche...


Haha im Urlaub in Asien kam mir so ne häßliche Kakerlake beim Duschen aus dem abfluss raus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab auf ganz heiß gestellt und die verbrennen lassen,hab aber abflussloch erstmal zugemacht damit die mir nicht entwischt


Normalerweise hab ich nur weberknechte zuhause und normale hausspinnen oder paar kleine schwarze.Aber die war diesmal groß und dick,also größer als son weberknecht und dick und schwarz,die hab ich allerdings nicht getötet hab die ausem fenster geschmissen


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Duschkopf heißt das Ding
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da gibts nur eins! Diesen neuen elektrischen Schläger auf die Haare drücken bis die Spinne bruzelt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Da gibts nur eins! Diesen neuen elektrischen Schläger auf die Haare drücken bis die Spinne bruzelt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die haare würden glaub ich auch anfangen zu bruzeln und dan nach verbranntem stinken,diese elektrischen schläger sind aber wirklich Imba!
Haben 6 davon,ich bin immer mit 2 bewaffnet.
Jede Wespe die reinkommt stirbt!Nächstemal nehm ichs auf.Man sieht sogar wie da rauch aufsteigt^^


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> die haare würden glaub ich auch anfangen zu bruzeln und dan nach verbranntem stinken,



Woher willste das wissen wenn du das noch nicht ausprobiert hast? *händereib*


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

> Woher willste das wissen wenn du das noch nicht ausprobiert hast? *händereib*


stimmt,ich sollte das mal probieren,hoffentlich reibs du dir nicht grad die hände und hast ein fieses grinsen im gesicht und willst mich reinlegen!




Khorhiil schrieb:


> Die Teile sind sau geil!
> Das is mein Epic Streitkolben xD


Wenigstens sind wir beide für die Qirai und Neruber Invasion gewappnet,diese Narren werden sehen was auf die zukommt,dan werden sie zu uns rennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> stimmt,ich sollte das mal probieren,hoffentlich reibs du dir nicht grad die hände und hast ein fieses grinsen im gesicht und willst mich reinlegen!



*he he he* Was? Iiiich? Niiiie würd ich dich reinlegen wollen! Aber wenn es dir zu gefährlich ist, kannst du den Schläger ja auch erstmal an deine Nase halten! oO


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *he he he* Was? Iiiich? Niiiie würd ich dich reinlegen wollen! Aber wenn es dir zu gefährlich ist, kannst du den Schläger ja auch erstmal an deine Nase halten! oO


Hes gotta point!
Naja ich machs einfach,bestimmt ist das ne gute Kampfstrategie von dir!
Danke!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. August 2009)

Die Idee mit dem Dynamit ist garnicht so schlecht. Ich mag Explosionen...

Wespen sind lustig. Ich hau (!) sie immer wenn sie nah kommen. So einfach mit
der flachen Hand. Dann fallen sie manchmal zu Boden :]

Strom ist nicht so das Wahre...

Was haltet ihr davon die Insekten und Spinnentiere in Zukunft
in ein Terrarium zu werfen? Werd mal sehen ob ich ein kleines
finde...


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Dynamit ist garnicht so schlecht. Ich mag Explosionen...
> 
> Wespen sind lustig. Ich hau (!) sie immer wenn sie nah kommen. So einfach mit
> der flachen Hand. Dann fallen sie manchmal zu Boden :]
> ...


Was magste den nicht an Strom?Die sterben langsam und mit schmerzen.

Ich wollt uach shconmal sowas machen so ne Sammlung einfach lebend alle einfangen.Aber was steckt man rein damit die nicht verrecken?


----------



## Kronas (27. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon die Insekten und Spinnentiere in Zukunft
> in ein Terrarium zu werfen? Werd mal sehen ob ich ein kleines
> finde...


tierquälerei! lass sie lieber kurz und schmerzlos (?) mit dem elektroding oder einem stumpfen gegenstand sterben anstatt sie in ihren exkrementen wälzend verhungern zu lassen!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. August 2009)

Wer sagt dass ich sie verhungern lasse? Haustiere werden doch
für gewöhnlich gefüttert, oder? Btw: Die Viecher sind alle Kannibalen,
also kann man eine fangen und mit Ihresgleichen im Nachhinein 
füttern.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> tierquälerei! lass sie lieber kurz und schmerzlos (?) mit dem elektroding oder einem stumpfen gegenstand sterben anstatt sie in ihren exkrementen wälzend verhungern zu lassen!


Mit dem elektroding ist das kein schmerzloser und auch keiner kurzer oder schneller tot^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Mit dem elektroding ist das kein schmerzloser und auch keiner kurzer oder schneller tot^^



Hmm, wie lange Du wohl durchhälst, wenn 10.000 Volt durch deinen Hals jagen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (27. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hmm, wie lange Du wohl durchhälst, wenn 10.000 Volt durch deinen Hals jagen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sofort tot?^^

ich kann ja nur das sagen was ich sehe,bei ner kakerlake z.b. die stirbt bei den klatschen nicht sofort^^

das gerät macht einmal wenn das vieh zwischen die gitter kommt bssst und dan bewegt sich das tier wenn es noch recht groß ist und fängt lebendig an zu brennen :s


----------



## Mefisthor (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> sofort tot?^^
> 
> ich kann ja nur das sagen was ich sehe,bei ner kakerlake z.b. die stirbt bei den klatschen nicht sofort^^
> 
> das gerät macht einmal wenn das vieh zwischen die gitter kommt bssst und dan bewegt sich das tier wenn es noch recht groß ist und fängt lebendig an zu brennen :s


Naja die Zuckungen nachdem du draufklatscht sind ja normal, da muss das garnicht mehr leben. Ne Spinne zieht ja auch die Beine so ein wennse sterben (wer WoW gezockt hat kennt sicher die Sterbeanimation)

Verspüren Insekten überhaupt schmerzen ?


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Heute ist meiner Schwester ne große,dicke und schwarze Spinne auf dem Kopf gefallensie hat ufgeschrien und rief laut IHHH Spinne ich wollt schon mti meinen Epic schlägern ankommen aber hab die dan gesehen und abgenommen die war anders als die anderen Spinnen^^


Mich hat mal ne Spinne quer durchs halbe Land verfolgt! Ich war an ner Wiedersehensfeier von ner Bekannten, die ein paar Jahre im Ausland war, da ist ne Spinne an mir hochgekrabbelt. Jemand hat sie gesehn und runtergeschmissen. Dann bin ich eineinhalb Stunden mit dem Auto nach Hause gefahren. Als ich ausstieg spürte ich was an mir rumkrabbeln. Als ich runterschaute war wieder die selbe Spinne an meinem T-Shirt, die sah 1 zu 1 genau gleich aus. o_O
Paranoia lässt grüssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

@davatar: da wär ich total ausgerastet ich häts ganze dorf zusammengeschrien wär im kreis gelaufen und wien irrer rumgesprungen


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Ach das Spinnlein hat mir doch nix getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin ganz locker geblieben, habs auf dem Boden abgesetzt und bin meiner Wege gegangen.


----------



## -RD- (28. August 2009)

Sämtliche Spinnen, Mücken oder Fliegen werden von mir und meiner Frau gnadenlos kritisch getroffen. Meine Frau bevorzugt die seelengebundene 1-Handwaffe (Hausschuh), ich gehe als Tank mit Schwert (Fliegenklatsche) und Schild (Küchenrollenpapier zum Einsammeln/Wegwischen) gegen sie vor.
Selbst unser kleiner Sohn (1 3/4) trägt schon seinen Teil im Dienste der Allianz (gegen krabbelndes und fliegendes Ungeziefer) bei. Seinen Fähigkeitswert "Unbewaffnet" hat er so schon auf 23/50 gelevelt (fängt die Biester einfach mit den Händen und zerreibt sie dann).


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Naja die Zuckungen nachdem du draufklatscht sind ja normal, da muss das garnicht mehr leben. Ne Spinne zieht ja auch die Beine so ein wennse sterben (wer WoW gezockt hat kennt sicher die Sterbeanimation)
> 
> Verspüren Insekten überhaupt schmerzen ?


nee die größeren viecher laufen noch und bewegen sich noch irgendwie raus,z.B. Hummeln oder diese riesen mega Fliegen


Ich glaub schon das die schermzen verspühren


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. August 2009)

Ob die Schmerzen spüren? Hoffentlich!


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ob die Schmerzen spüren? Hoffentlich!


*hust*Tierquäler*hust*             (nicht ernst nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also ich lasse die Spinnen. Früher als Kind habe ich sie immer eingefangen und dann in einen Plastikbehälter getan.
Jetzt dürfen sie das ganze Zimmer als Wohnung benützen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alondres (29. August 2009)

Unserer Bio-Lehrer hat früher mal gemeint das sie angeblich schon Schmerzen spüren, aber nicht viel.
Also weniger als zb: Ein Hund (Bezieht sich auf Insekten generell)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. August 2009)

liegt wohl daran (also die Sache mit den Schmerzen) dass sie nicht ein Skelett wie Süugetiere besitzen sondern
ein Exoskelett haben. Wie funktionieren da eigentlich die Muskeln? wie Pneumatikzylinder?^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. August 2009)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten von der Front! Als ich wieder über das Wochenende bei meinen
Eltern war, hat man erneut versucht hier zu brandschatzen. Jedoch war ich vorbereitet:

Verteidigungsanlage: Doppelseitiges Klebeband.

Einer der Neruber hat sich darin verfangen. Qualvoller Tod, so festzukleben und 
darauf zu warten zu verhingern, oder?

Grüße, S"c"hadoweye


----------

